# Beaching in tough spots and going through shallow water (video)



## tzz (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's a new video clip showing some extreme beaching and shallow water action: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YgN6NkYyMY



Get the popcorn 

opcorn:


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Man this guy must be blind there was a perfectly smooth beach right beside him.:spam:


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

See rock...Go around!!!


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

Haha, the tankyak..


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

thats the uglest hunk of crap ive seen in a while.:--|


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

vbfdsooty said:


> See rock...Go around!!!


Makes sense to me.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

probably has an outboard mounting kit as well as T-Top !!

cant be very easy to paddle


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

3 posts, all commercial. Go figure...


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't get it


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry TZZ couldn't take the infomercial for longer than 10 seconds, but in retrospect if I ever have an uncontrolable urge to go rock hopping, well on second thought I can't think of one reason why I would.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Can you picture yourself watching tv one day, and the annoucer says "Ladies and Gents..introducing the pioneers of a new olympic sport...EXTREME KAYAK ROCK HOPPING.." 

As if there isn't enough ways to brake a bone or crack a skull.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

They troll kayak fishing boards and toss up spam. Never any useful discussion just trying for free advertising.


----------

